
Ask HN: Is attending tech conferences worth the investment? - gee_lingam
I am thinking about hosting a conference solely focused on open source and open protocol design for developers and tech execs. Would such an idea get with devs and hackers?
======
kylecordes
Valuable reasons to attend tech conferences, good investments:

* Connect with leaders in your field * Generate enthusiasm for yourself and your peers around the technology

Not so valuable reasons:

* To learn the technical things - because this can generally be done more cost-effectively online, or in intense focused training.

